# Home alone!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I am happy to report that we just left Finch (who turned one on Friday) home alone, uncrated with our other two dogs for four hours today while the BF and I went to see Hunger Games! We came home to a perfectly intact house with nothing chewed, broken or out of place! We are so proud of our little baby, who seems she isn't a baby any more!


How old was your V before he/she could be left out alone while you were gone?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Our boy was about 1yr old same as Finch...

Our kids are a different story 13 & 18yrs!
Wouldn't leave them on their own! Definitely wouldn't leave their crate doors unlocked while we were out!!  

Well done Finch and Crew, you just might have turned the 'Corner' 

Hobbsy


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

My parter left the living room door open tonight when he left for work!!! I got home 2 1/2 hours later and she came from the opposite direction from her crate and not from the living room!!! 
Yay! Nothing was missing and haven't found anything in her crate that would told me she touched something. I still told my partner not to try our luck again! But I was sooo happy she didn't bother to go in there. Usually Elza is locked into the corridor with her crate open where isn't any furniture except a shoe rack but she never touched that and the longest she's alone is about 3 3/4 hours. She just sleeps or maybe chews her toys. At 5 months it's not too bad I guess. ;D


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake's been out of his crate and had pretty much free reign of the house since about 10 months. He's better in the house when we are gone honestly!! He has never gotten into anything. I do keep doors shut that have things he could chew or eat that would hurt him though just in case. I would just keep building up to longer periods of time.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! This makes me so nervous. I hope one day, our Oso will join Finch in good adult behaviors!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We have left Mac out of his crate but confined to the kitchen and dinning room since 8 months old. I know that is really early but he has never and mean never destroyed anything. Even his toys!!!!


----------

